# Musketeer Parts



## RobeJuan (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a Musketeer (I beleive the original) Installed in my case. The thermal cable is damaged and I need to replace it. (103DM2 Thermal Sensor, Wire: AWG 26) Are the cables available, and if so, where can I get one?:wave:


----------



## RobeJuan (Oct 26, 2008)

Cooler Master has offered to send me the part, free of charge. It pays sometimes to just ask Problem solved!


----------

